# Annual Midlands and North Christmas drinks meet at the Castle, Manchester. 24th November



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

It's that time of year again 

This year it's easier, no poll or any argy bargy about who can/can't do that weekend. Last year we met in the Castle Pub on Oldham Street in Manchester (as usual) on the last Saturday in November. We had a good crowd turn up so this year it's a repeat, last Saturday in November. 
Shout out or put your name down if you're coming. The more the merrier, me and barleybabes will be there for starters  Early afternoon onwards and maybe grab some food at some point, there's plenty nearby. Or just have crisps and Tunnock's teacakes that they sell in the pub.


----------



## binka (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll try and go this year since I didn't bother last year. Why always the castle though? It's alright I suppose but I think there's better in the city centre


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

binka said:


> I'll try and go this year since I didn't bother last year. Why always the castle though? It's alright I suppose but I think there's better in the city centre


I don't think there's a reason why it's always the Castle apart from being creatures of habit and Tunnocks tea cakes


----------



## The Boy (Oct 8, 2018)

binka said:


> I'll try and go this year since I didn't bother last year. Why always the castle though? It's alright I suppose but I think there's better in the city centre



Tradition.  And the toilets are splendid.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

The Boy said:


> Tradition.  And the toilets are splendid.


that too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm up for this. It would be good to get some newbies there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2018)

sounds interesting (i think that southerners were allowed last year) - although i see man united are home to crystal palace that day, so travelling from the south, what with the palace fans and all the man u fans from the home counties, might be a bit crap (and getting cheap train tickets isn't going to be easy either)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2018)

I looked at prices as thought it would be fun to attend a northern meet but ctealest tickets were over £80 so don’t think I can justify it


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm up for this. It would be good to get some newbies there.


What do you mean, you're up for this? You don't have a choice, you're the main attraction. You will be doing your karaoke performance again this year won't you?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I looked at prices as thought it would be fun to attend a northern meet but ctealest tickets were over £80 so don’t think I can justify it



Keep looking, don't give up, I'm sure there's cheaper than that available.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> sounds interesting (i think that southerners were allowed last year) - although i see man united are home to crystal palace that day, so travelling from the south, what with the palace fans and all the man u fans from the home counties, might be a bit crap (and getting cheap train tickets isn't going to be easy either)


Oh  never thought about football. You could come Friday and make a weekend of it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> What do you mean, you're up for this? You don't have a choice, you're the main attraction. You will be doing your karaoke performance again this year won't you?



If I'm the main attraction that's a very low bar.  You're not selling this very well.  

Anyway, I don't want to frighten any newbies away.  My singing would traumatise them.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

Me and the Mrs will be there


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

Spymaster bring the bride up north mate


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If I'm the main attraction that's a very low bar.  You're not selling this very well.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to frighten any newbies away.  My singing would traumatise them.



You're right, we don't want to frighten people away or put new people off coming . 
Don't worry folks, karaoke will not be happening


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Me and the Mrs will be there


Hurrah


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> You're right, we don't want to frighten people away or put new people off coming .
> Don't worry folks, karaoke will not be happening



You saying I can't sing?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> You're right, we don't want to frighten people away or put new people off coming .
> Don't worry folks, karaoke will not be happening


I can't promise not to do Sonny and Cher if me and sojourner get pissed though


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You saying I can't sing?


They say we're young and we don't know


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> They say we're young and we don't know



Shirl will regale us with some opera singing  wearing one of her snazzy ballgowns.  I understand she's a soprano but likes to hide this fact on here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> What do you mean, you're up for this? You don't have a choice, you're the main attraction. You will be doing your karaoke performance again this year won't you?



On second thoughts this makes me sound like some kind of exhibit in a Victorian freak show.    

No smart-arse comments.


----------



## binka (Oct 8, 2018)

My diary between now and the end of time is a series of blank pages with the exception of sat 24th November where I'm going to see Kevin Bridges so looks like I can't make it then


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2018)

If you made it a week later, my band is playing Manchester!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

editor said:


> If you made it a week later, my band is playing Manchester!



Shirl - are you free the following weekend?  If we can move it so that editor can attend and Puddy_Tat avoid the pissed up footie fans on the train that would be good.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - are you free the following weekend?  If we can move it so that editor can attend and Puddy_Tat avoid the pissed up footie fans on the train that would be good.



although man city are home to bournemouth on 1 december


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> If you made it a week later, my band is playing Manchester!


Where?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 9, 2018)

You can't really avoid football in Manchester, don't they alternate so it's either reds or blues playing at home?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Where?


The Soup Kitchen on 1st Dec

Soup Kitchen Tickets | DICE


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 9, 2018)

I might come. And I might have crashing space for out of towners.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - are you free the following weekend?  If we can move it so that editor can attend and Puddy_Tat avoid the pissed up footie fans on the train that would be good.


I can't do the following week  I don't think editor would be able to come to the meet anyway if he had a band gig that night.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although man city are home to bournemouth on 1 december



That’s a crowd puller, for sure!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Glitter said:


> That’s a crowd puller, for sure!


Are you going to make it this year Glitts? It's about time you came again


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Are you going to make it this year Glitts? It's about time you came again



I’m in Rome on the 24th. Could do the week after.


----------



## binka (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> The Soup Kitchen on 1st Dec
> 
> Soup Kitchen Tickets | DICE


I reckon that might be my favourite venue in Manchester


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2018)

Christmas starts in December. You can't have Christmas drinks in November


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Christmas starts in December. You can't have Christmas drinks in November


The North is another country, we do things differently here.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> The Soup Kitchen on 1st Dec
> 
> Soup Kitchen Tickets | DICE


Ahem. VIP guest list me thinks


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Christmas starts in December. You can't have Christmas drinks in November


Everyday is like a Morrissey song in Manchester  It may as well be Christmas


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2018)

Are you coming 5t3IIa, Fez909, Spymaster Callie, sojourner ? I'm trying to remember who everyone who came last year but my memory is rubbish


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2018)

kebabking Wookey Dovydaitis friendofdorothy buscador


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2018)

Does anyone have a contact for stethoscope? She likes to catch up in the Castle usually.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 13, 2018)

I should be able to attend. The thought of soccer fans fills me with dread, but the castle isn't a footie pub is it?

Is it?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 13, 2018)

editor said:


> If you made it a week later, my band is playing Manchester!


Ooh, I'll try to make this. Bit gutted I missed you in Leeds but I've since moved to Manchester so chance #2 


Shirl said:


> Are you coming 5t3IIa, Fez909, Spymaster Callie, sojourner ? I'm trying to remember who everyone who came last year but my memory is rubbish


I'm not sure I came last year but thanks for the tag as I completely missed this thread. Will be there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Are you coming 5t3IIa, Fez909, Spymaster Callie, sojourner ? I'm trying to remember who everyone who came last year but my memory is rubbish


I’ll come  I can’t remember why I couldn’t last year but it must have been Very Important #lazy

Wait! Yes, I do remember! It’s my step-son’s birthday that weekend. I will never be able to come if you keep putting it around that date


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2018)

Please change it


----------



## Wookey (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh ditch the step-son, he had you last year!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2018)

Wookey said:


> Oh ditch the step-son, he had you last year!


 Weeeelllll, his 9th is actually on the 25th.....


----------



## Wookey (Oct 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Weeeelllll, his 9th is actually on the 25th.....



Sorted then!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2018)

I believe moose is coming although she's not said on here


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Weeeelllll, his 9th is actually on the 25th.....


His birthday is on the Sunday. Give a superior party on the Sunday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

Can you walk it from the train station?


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Can you walk it from the train station?


yes 10 mins walk..   i will be there.


----------



## moose (Oct 14, 2018)

Wookey said:


> I should be able to attend. The thought of soccer fans fills me with dread, but the castle isn't a footie pub is it?
> 
> Is it?


Why do I fill you with dread? 
It doesn't show football, but is a popular match day drop-in for fans of all varieties. The match is 3pm so they'll be out of your hair/beard by 2.15 latest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

waxoyl said:


> yes 10 mins walk..   i will be there.


Okayyy....I don't know who you are though!


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 14, 2018)

I meant I'll be in the pub, not stalking you from the station


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Okayyy....I don't know who you are though!


We'll be getting off the train at Pickawilly so you can cadge a guided tour of the backstreets and ginnels with us if ya like.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

waxoyl said:


> I meant I'll be in the pub, not stalking you from the station


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> We'll be getting off the train at Pickawilly so you can cadge a guided tour of the backstreets and ginnels with us if ya like.


Ok, I MIGHT be able to justify the expense of this. Possible I can get a ticket for £30 ish. Question then is rush home (pun intended) or stay somewhere


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2018)

Turns out the kid’s having a sleepover at his mothers so I’m in


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

Why do we always have to have it in Manc? The trains are always jam fucking packed and I hate them at that time of the year 

Isn't it about time we had one in Liverpool? Everyone can get to Liverpool as easily as they could to Manc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2018)

it’s twice as far away 

#soitbegins


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

I blame the organiser.  

* runs *


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> it’s twice as far away
> 
> #soitbegins


Seriously, the crush on them trains at that time of the year is proper scary  

Where you coming from?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 15, 2018)

we should have it somewhere nice, like Shrewsbury, Ludlow or Chester.

won't be able to come anyway, the good lady wife and i shall be in York having a dirty weekend.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

kebabking said:


> we should have it somewhere nice, like Shrewsbury, Ludlow or Chester.
> 
> won't be able to come anyway, the good lady wife and i shall be in York having a dirty weekend.


Chester would be good - we've had one there before


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Seriously, the crush on them trains at that time of the year is proper scary



How about the bus?  According to google you could get to Manc in 1 hour 42 minutes - not sure how that compares with the train.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How about the bus?  According to google you could get to Manc in 1 hour 42 minutes - not sure how that compares with the train.


40 odd mins on the train. There's no facking way I'm doing a 4 hour round trip on a bus!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Seriously, the crush on them trains at that time of the year is proper scary
> 
> Where you coming from?


Huddersfield. Last time we made the journey it _was_ hideously busy, cold and full of mad drunk people, I’ll admit  Where are you coming from? I thought you were in Manchester already?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 15, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Christmas starts in December. You can't have Christmas drinks in November


This. Can a mod change the title please. Pre-Xmas drinks, or just drinks. These are not Xmas drinks


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Huddersfield. Last time we made the journey it _was_ hideously busy, cold and full of mad drunk people, I’ll admit  Where are you coming from? I thought you were in Manchester already?


Okay, well Lime St would be nowhere NEAR as bad, I guarantee it. And it's only an extra 30 mins if you come to Liverpool instead of Manc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Okay, well Lime St would be nowhere NEAR as bad, I guarantee it. And it's only an extra 30 mins if you come to Liverpool instead of Manc


Oh god oh god. You can discuss this with Shirl I’m staying out of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god oh god. You can discuss this with Shirl I’m staying out of it.



Coward -  get stuck in to the argument about location. 

I'll sit back and watch.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> 40 odd mins on the train. There's no facking way I'm doing a 4 hour round trip on a bus!



But it'd be quieter than the train and you could watch the world go by.  You could take a book with you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Coward -  get stuck in to the argument about location.
> 
> I'll sit back and watch.


I’d rather go to Manchester tbh. It takes the same time on the train from Huddersfield as Brixton to Camden on the tube and I can relate to that


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But it'd be quieter than the train and you could watch the world go by.  You could take a book with you.


Nah. Am not doing it and you can't make me 

Okay folks - well what about Hebden instead then? Cracking pubs, non-insane train situation.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Nah. Am not doing it and you can't make me
> 
> Okay folks - well what about Hebden instead then? Cracking pubs, non-insane train situation.



I wouldn't mind getting out of Manc tbh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Nah. Am not doing it and you can't make me
> 
> Okay folks - well what about Hebden instead then? Cracking pubs, non-insane train situation.



I'm happy with Hebden. Although don't trust Shirl with directions to the station -  all lies.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

I just checked National Rail. I'm fucking certain you never used to have to go to Heb via Manc


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> I just checked National Rail. I'm fucking certain you never used to have to go to Heb via Manc


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> I just checked National Rail. I'm fucking certain you never used to have to go to Heb via Manc



There is always a workaround - if you're willing to go via Preston.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2018)

Nah fuck that! Drunk me and that? It'll never work.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> This. Can a mod change the title please. Pre-Xmas drinks, or just drinks. These are not Xmas drinks


Fuck off. They're our drinks so keep your nose out


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2018)

If someone else wants to organise something different instead of this, you are more than welcome


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Fuck off. They're our drinks so keep your nose out


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2018)

Shirl said:


> If someone else wants to organise something different instead of this, you are more than welcome


Sorry for being a moany git mate. I don't wanna organise owt different meself, so will try and come along.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 16, 2018)

Shirl said:


> If someone else wants to organise something different instead of this, you are more than welcome


 I might lead a party North to organise legitimate, appropriately timed Xmas drinks!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2018)

I wouldn't mind but it's Barleybabes that makes me do this 



farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm happy with Hebden. Although don't trust Shirl with directions to the station -  all lies.



Hebden would be great for me but for people coming any distance Manchester is far enough to travel without having to get another train to Hebden.
And there's nothing wrong with my directions, you were drunk


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> I might lead a party North to organise legitimate, appropriately timed Xmas drinks!


Don't bother booking a big room chuck


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I wouldn't mind but it's Barleybabes that makes me do this



I don't - no idea where you get that from.  No-one forced you to post the thread.  The bickering is to be expected. 




Shirl said:


> And there's nothing wrong with my directions, you were drunk



The directions were so bad I was lucky I didn't fall in the canal.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2018)

I’m going to @Shirls drinks


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 16, 2018)

Let's keep it in Manc, we can go further afield next time (in the Spring?) if people fancy.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Manc is tradition for Christmas drinks. 

Chester is for summer picnics by the river 

Liverpool should be our spring break


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> ...Liverpool should be our spring break



what, public drunkeness and ill-advised sex with complete strangers?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

kebabking said:


> what, public drunkeness and ill-advised sex with complete strangers?


It's what we do at the summer picnic


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 20, 2018)

Let me have a look, might be able to do it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone still coming to this then?


----------



## mango5 (Nov 3, 2018)

I would love to but train from London still seems to be around £80 for around 5 hours drinking time. Beyond my means, sadly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I would love to but train from London still seems to be around £80 for around 5 hours drinking time. Beyond my means, sadly.



Could you not stow away in the bogs to evade the train guard?  

Understand though - it is a bloody rip off.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyone still coming to this then?


Be rude not to


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyone still coming to this then?


I'm going to be a week early


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm going to be a week early



You could join us by skype.


----------



## moose (Nov 10, 2018)

Note industrial action ont'trains every Saturday in November and December, which means very reduced service from some areas, so plan accordingly Strike Action | Northern


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2018)

moose said:


> Note industrial action ont'trains every Saturday in November and December, which means very reduced service from some areas, so plan accordingly Strike Action | Northern



There is always the bus for those affected by the strike.

Home - Traveline.info


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 10, 2018)

Or if anyone gets totally stranded there might be enough crashing space at mine in centralish Manchester.

I have two spare bedrooms at the mo as I don't have any lodgers. Orang Utan might be coming over from Leeds so has one of them tentatively 'booked'. And there are sofas and an air bed in case of emergencies, so no one needs to sleep on a park bench or in a shop doorway.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 10, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I wouldn't mind getting out of Manc tbh.


Try the folk trains, they're good fun, they'll get you out to Glossop or Hathersage for a good night or day out. Search Facebook for the 'Manchester Folk Train Fans' group.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Or if anyone gets totally stranded there might be enough crashing space at mine in centralish Manchester.
> 
> I have two spare bedrooms at the mo as I don't have any lodgers. Orang Utan might be coming over from Leeds so has one of them tentatively 'booked'. And there are sofas and an air bed in case of emergencies, so no one needs to sleep on a park bench or in a shop doorway.


Liked for teh tang coming


----------



## moose (Nov 20, 2018)

Or we doing this, then, or wot?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2018)

moose said:


> Or we doing this, then, or wot?


I was planning on doing it until I've paid attention to the rail strikes. People at work this week were saying they had to get taxis because they could only get back to Halifax from Leeds or Rochdale from Manchester last Saturday. I'm not up for a struggle so I may not be there


----------



## moose (Nov 21, 2018)

Well if you’re not, we’re not! We have similar train problems.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2018)

moose said:


> Well if you’re not, we’re not! We have similar train problems.


Well as it stands now I'm not going unless the strikes end, which I doubt they will before Saturday.


----------



## moose (Nov 21, 2018)

Definitely on on Saturday, every week till end of December.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

Make yer fucking minds up 

If there are train probs for a few people then why don't we reschedule now for early Jan rather than it turn in to a wash out for the few that can make it in for Sat?

I've got the lad this weekend but I was thinking of bringing him with me. Do they let nippers in teh Castle?


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh I could have made this one for once but not with the trains 

Problem with rescheduling for Jan is that these train strikes have now been every Saturday since sometime in the summer. The last currently planned one is Dec 29 but that doesn't mean they won't start up again on Jan 5th. A Friday night or a Sunday afternoon might be a better idea.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Well as it stands now I'm not going unless the strikes end, which I doubt they will before Saturday.


Same as. I can get into Manc, but not get back. I'm out chaps, sorry.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2018)

So what do others who aren't affected by train strikes want to do? 
Looks like quite a few of us are out now. Whatever happens to this meet-up I like lazythursday's idea of a Sunday afternoon in January.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> So what do others who aren't affected by train strikes want to do?
> Looks like quite a few of us are out now. Whatever happens to this meet-up I like lazythursday's idea of a Sunday afternoon in January.


Alright I've not checked trains but if you're not there I'm out girlfriend 

Lets have a spring catch up.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Alright I've not checked trains but if you're not there I'm out girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> Lets have a spring catch up.


I'm sorry I won't see you for a while but yes to spring catch up 
farmerbarleymow and a few others will still be able to make it tomorrow but nobody's said so I think maybe it's all off.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm sorry I won't see you for a while but yes to spring catch up
> farmerbarleymow and a few others will still be able to make it tomorrow but nobody's said so I think maybe it's all off.


It was actually Finn Larden who wanted to see you most


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2018)

#shambles 

As long as Jan 2019 isn’t the weekend of 12/1 I am possibly in. That’s another Kit Birthday. 

I’d prefer Spring tbh, as I’m native to southern climes and can’t be dealing with Baltic temps on a simple day out #notacclimatised

Let’s not pretend that we’re not all ancient and that 4 months will fly by in the blink of an eye


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 25, 2018)

Did this happen? I got my dates mixed up.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 25, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Did this happen? I got my dates mixed up.


Nah, didn't happen because the Saturday rail strike put a kibosh on it for many people. Vague proposals to reschedule for January.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Nah, didn't happen because the Saturday rail strike put a kibosh on it for many people. Vague proposals to reschedule for January.


How about this Sat? I'm playing the Soup Kitchen!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2018)

What time are you there?  

Don't know if others can easily get to / from Manchester given train strikes though.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What time are you there?
> 
> Don't know if others can easily get to / from Manchester given train strikes though.


We're playing early - onstage at 8.30pm so will be free after 10pm


----------



## Wookey (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm sorry I missed this thing what didn't happen, I can't believe it's No-vember.


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2018)

editor said:


> We're playing early - onstage at 8.30pm so will be free after 10pm


Last trains are 9.20 next Sat, so no can do, sorry.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2018)

moose said:


> Last trains are 9.20 next Sat, so no can do, sorry.



Bus?


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bus?


To Macc? lol


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

moose said:


> To Macc? lol


You only get a bus on Tuesday don't you and post on Wednesday....?

*Banjos playing*


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

editor said:


> How about this Sat? I'm playing the Soup Kitchen!


Would of come to see this but alas I'm in Shropshire this weekend. Have a good gig


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2018)

moose said:


> To Macc? lol



On the contrary, there's always a bus service you can get.  How about this?

Departing Manchester at 06:25 on Sunday, arriving into Macclesfield at 09:17. Granted, you'll have to change at Buxton but that's not too big a detour.

Eta - you'd have to hang around Chorlton Street bus station all night which isn't the most salubrious place in town -  take a flagon of gin with you to drown out the horror.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> You only get a bus on Tuesday don't you and post on Wednesday....?
> 
> *Banjos playing*



I'm pleased to see the S & M Supplies sign is still there.  Macclesfield has still got that sense of adventure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2018)

Bought yer bus ticket yet moose?


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2018)

NO!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2018)

moose said:


> NO!



The Cheshire set have no ambition.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

Given the lukest of luke warm responses, I have now arranged alternative entertainment for the evening!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Given the lukest of luke warm responses, I have now arranged alternative entertainment for the evening!


Enjoy soup kitchen. It's a great venue


----------

